# 15" Rallye Wheels



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I decided on putting on chrome 15" Rallye II wheels on my 71 GTO resto-mod. The suppliers show 4.5 and 5" offsets and 7" and 8" width. I like big wide tires and have 225/60R15 right now on a set of used American Racing Outlaw wheels and they seem to fit fine but I have no idea of the offset or width. If I go with the 8" wheels, which offset? The car has Eibach lowered springs. 

Will an 8" wide with 5" offset work in front and back? What would be the widest tire I could put on the rear? Thanks.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have 275 60 15 on my 70, your 71 has the same wheel wells. On the front they are a bit narrower with 235 60 15.The front of my car is very low, the headers scrape on almost anything. I had 245 60 14 with Rallye II rims on it before these wheels, and they rubbed just a little when turning.


----------

